# nissan clubs in N.Y.C.



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey folkzs, just curious, but are there any nissan clubs in new york city... it would be nice to meet some other sentra/se-r owners and find out what they did to their cars...


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

TEAM SERPRISE, Thats just an SE-R crew that was just formed, amoung a few friends, right now we have about 6 cars, still recruiting. All city


----------



## blurr.rt.byeyou (Feb 4, 2003)

do u guys know any spots for jdm engines that wont rape me on the price


----------



## nissan200ser (Dec 3, 2002)

sr20deep is in new yourk as well as jersey anc even conn
also team serious they are big to in the nyc area


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Team Serious, SR20Deep and Ruth'Less are three crews. They all are cool but seperate. Members are members in one or more crews.


----------



## 99ryder718 (Sep 9, 2002)

*need another member*

whats up fellas...i'm in nyc......brooklyn and queens....i have a 99 sentra...wai.....jdm chrome grill, angeleye headlights...17' wheels205/40/17........custom interoir.......custom trunk in da works.....custom suspension coming...dropped to da floor....holla back.

99ryder718


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

If you come to the Team Serious meet on the 3rd of August.

I am sure you can ask for a application.



Bobby


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

All of the above mentioned crews are fucking fantastic. They are all good people in my book.

I also run with a Crew of 240 guys. We are ImportFantiX.

We have a site and usually go to all the local meets.

Here is the link to the Nikon shots from our last meet. 

Here are some memorable shots:


















Frank likes the ladies. Don't you Frank!??!?!!









The ladies like Frank's car.









When Josh Attacks









Rudeboy holds a class.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

http://b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=57


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Am looking for a Sentra/Nissan club I dont care where In the NYC I chillin the bronx, brooklyn and queens holla back


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Git any pics of your car GTRsentra?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

^lol

www.shiftteam.com


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have a club thats starting up soon for LI, NYC, Brooklyn, Queens, SI...... right now just working on name, logo, web site. there are curently 24 of us looking for more once the site is up and im able to promote it more. be on the look out for Maximum Impact


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i have a club thats starting up soon for LI, NYC, Brooklyn, Queens, SI...... right now just working on name, logo, web site. there are curently 24 of us looking for more once the site is up and im able to promote it more. be on the look out for Maximum Impact *


Wow. 24 what altimas?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

StanBo said:


> *Wow. 24 what altimas? *


not all altimas. some of us have them only cause i mentioned it at some meets organized by altimas.net.

but as of now we have some altimas, civics, firebird, explorer, accord, sentra, maximas. 

its not limited to just imports, just as long as you enjoy hooking up cars your welcome.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

*coming soon:*


----------



## bermeo240 (Aug 3, 2009)

heyi finally got my first car i always loved cars and i had to work everyday after school to get my car. i got a 95nissan 240sx. the car is completely stock and i would like to kno if i can join a crew to get help in buiding up my car or just hung around.


----------



## msladypaula (Dec 1, 2009)

Wings performance is opening up their doors once again to new members. 
Sponsorship is available which includes free dyno runs, discounts at participating car shows and events, discounts on labor and parts (up to 50%), and in house credit for refering a friend. oh yeah, and a free gift to elite members. 
Daily drives, show divas, track beasts all welcomed!


----------

